# Should nail polish on toes and nails match?



## Mixie87

My brother actually made a comment about this when he noticed my toes and nails were two different colours




. I usually do match them, but I've been too lazy. I change my nails every other day, I dont have the patience to be doing both my fingers and toes especially when my toes still look fine. Not going to lie, it kind of annoys me when their two different colours.Of course they dont HAVVVVVVE to match, but what do you prefer? What do the "fashion experts" say?


----------



## Johnnie

My toes are blue and my finger nails are purple. There are no rules for me.


----------



## HisBunny

You know the other day i was asking myself the same thing. my toes never match cause of lazyness.


----------



## Mixie87

I think im just going to leave my toe nails black from now on.


----------



## lolaB

My toes and tips never match for a few reasons. I have too many polishes I want to try, some colors look awful on my hands but gorgeous on my feet, and I do my own manis but go to the salon for pedis so my toes stay the same color longer.


----------



## reesesilverstar

Yup, what Lola said.


----------



## emily_3383

I never have them match. Alot of the times i dont have nailpolish on my finger nails but i seem to always have my toes done.


----------



## Karren

Yes!! Always! Its in the rule book.. I'd look it up but I seem to have misplaced my copy somewhere!


----------



## Mixie87

^^^^^^ soooooooo funny! omgzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzz!

not. haha.


----------



## Karren

Hey!! I don't make these thing up!! Rules are rules ya know!! Lol.


----------



## perfervid_heart

Nopeee. Never. I honestly think I've never actually worn the same color on my toes and fingers! Sometimes, they sort of coordinate (same color family-lighter shade on the fingers, darker shade on the toes)


----------



## MakeupByMe

I like wild colors &amp; designs on my hands But my feet are usually french white tip Because they look better in certain heels I wear But i never really match its not a big deal to me


----------



## divadoll

Right now, I have no nail polish on my fingers and orange polish on my toes. No rules, no matter what Karren says. LOL especially if you do it yourself. A professional mani/pedi sometimes you don't get a choice of 2 different colours so you get same.


----------



## MakeupByMe

Diva where are those Places Oh no If Im Paying for a Mani/Pedi I better have a choice No way Id ever go to a place that I didnt have a choice in my colors


----------



## KeLLsTar

If you're going to a special event (where both are exposed) it's probably good to be matching.

But.... for everyday, I don't think it matters at all. My toe polish always lasts longer than my nail polish, plus I tend to prefer darker colours on my toes.


----------



## mmagirl

No rules when it comes to Polishes for me, my nails and toes never match! I don't think it matters at all! I love color. I do wear darker colors on my toes and lighter colors on my finger nails


----------



## bellabrown

Mine rarely do unless I'm on vacation or a special event like a party. I get my pedicures done professionally every 2 weeks and I do my own manicures so of course I change my nails multiple times in between pedis. No biggie for me!


----------



## Annelle

Toes should match the other toes, but i don't care if they match my fingers.


----------



## denverbeerchick

My toes and fingers will never match. I keep my nails french tip (pink &amp; white acrylic). I fell in love with OPI "Big Apple Red" so for the last year my toes have always been that red. I just decided at my last pedi to switch to a pretty bright orange and I'm really pleased that I did.

Even if I were going to an important event, my fingers would be french but my toes would probably go back to a deep, classy red.


----------



## laceysmiles84

My fingers and toes never match! On my fingers, I am currently wearing WnW's Private Viewing and on my toes, it's Rimmel's Rapid Ruby.


----------



## Ingrid

I don't like mine matching, in fact when I was working at the beauty spa that offered manicure and pedicure, lots of people don't like the color matching either. I usually go brighter for my toes and lighter for my finger nails.


----------



## Dalylah

Mine never do. Because I am... well... we will call it toenail polish challenged I have to be careful what colors I stick on them. The darker ones are so hard to get off of my toes. Not to mention that the colors that look good on my hands don't always look good on my feet for some strange reason.


----------



## VulcanEars

I don't tend to match them. I also change the polish on my fingers far more often than i do my toes.


----------



## magosienne

I don't think you need to match, i like to respect a theme or similar colors but i rarely apply the same polish on my toes and hands, that would be too boring !


----------



## withlove2022

no not necessarily. it all depends on the person!


----------



## me0wmix

I don't usually match them, but then again, I don't wear a lot of crazy colors. Usually I'll put colors on my toes, and then I sculpt and paint my nails with a clear sparkle/shimmer polish. I hate chips and I hate dirt  under my nails, so sometimes I will paint the underside of my nail white to give it a frenchy feel without being too over the top. It keeps the dirt away!


----------



## zadidoll

I think it only matters if it matches if you're going to a formal event with open toe shoes then you will want to look your very best and have toe and nails match but for every day flip flops or bare feet running around in the sun, who cares so long as the polish isn't chipped or gross looking.


----------



## LadyDragonFire

@topic question: I say absolutely not! I used to match my fingernail and toenail polish all the time, but these days I find I'm actually preferring doing a really natural looking color on my fingernails, and leaving the really bright and dark colors for my toes. Mostly this is because when I paint my toenails (and especially when I do multiple layers) I find that the color lasts for weeks, so really noticeable colors stay looking nice on my feet.

 However, any time I paint my fingernails, I find that the color chips and peels after a couple of days (sometimes faster, but it also depends on the brand a little bit. OPI and Essie tend to be better for lasting longer I find.) So, if I paint my fingernails a really noticeable color, it can start looking kind of crappy pretty fast. That's what I find anyway.


----------



## Lynne James

I try to go for French Tips on the fingers and whatever suits me on the tootsies, so No.  On some occasions I do try to match, but if I ever got gruff for mismatching, I'd have to get medieval.


----------



## katana

Nope  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

I dont match mine by colour or shade, its more fun that way.


----------



## saralyn

i have the same problem i get a polish that good on my toes but doesnt look good on my hands and vice versa.the so called experts say everything from your clothes and accessories should amtch including your polish but this is a new day and age i like to wear different polish on my hands and feet and am usually am complimented for my style.i get my friends opinion if something looks too unfashionable


----------



## Monika1

No! Everything goes, and the toes are great for comparing shades too - well, in the winter when I wear socks or am not going out, anyway. I recently had every toenail different with a gradient of turquoises. But it was winter. Right now my toenails are bright fuchsia pink and my fingernails are blue with some turquoise. Special events - I agree with most here that if they're showing you'll want to think about a colour-scheme that is appropriate to the event and comfortable for you - often meaning matching or traditional. On vacation, I say it's vacation! Do what you enjoy and definitely don't worry about it!


----------



## Christa W

Never!  Well OK maybe sometimes.  I recently went to dinner and had a black dress on with open toe shoes.  I wore Zoya Hudson on both my fingers and toes so they were matching.  Otherwise as long as they don't clash who cares?  I mostly wear purples, pinks, corals and teals on my toes.  I usually just do solid colors or shimmers on my toes.  On rare occassions I do glitters.  Sometimes I don't even match my right hand to my left hand.  I get all artsy on the left and after stamping or doing some intricate design I get lazy or distracted and paint my right hand whatever I want.


----------



## BeMyBait

I agree with most of what was said here: I go to the salon for pedi's but do my own mani's mostly so the polish on my toes can last for up to 4 weeks. I have colors that look cute on my toes, but I don't think I would like to look at them on my hands. I have too many polishes that I want to try on my hands. Just in general I change the polish on my hands more I think, you see your hands more than your toes!


----------



## Christa W

Quote: Originally Posted by *BeMyBait* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

I agree with most of what was said here:

I go to the salon for pedi's but do my own mani's mostly so the polish on my toes can last for up to 4 weeks.

I have colors that look cute on my toes, but I don't think I would like to look at them on my hands.

I have too many polishes that I want to try on my hands.

Just in general I change the polish on my hands more I think, you see your hands more than your toes!
I work from home and don't wear shoes plus I live in Florida so I wear flip flops/sandals 11 months out of the year.  I think people actually see my toes more sometimes!!! LOL.  I usually keep neon colors on my toes in summer.  I like neon fingernails but usually has to be with nail art or water marble.


----------



## davie

I don't usually match mine either.... although I dont usually like to have clashing colors between the two.  the only time i worry about it if i am going somewhere special and am wearting sandals or peeptoes.  right now my fingernails are purple and toes are dark blue.


----------



## annatomical

There are no rules.  If you like it when your fingers &amp; toes match then that's what you should do.  Though matching fingers &amp; toes is too matchy-matchy for my individual taste.  I like wilder and darker colours on my toes and more subtle colours on my fingers.  ex: french mani with bright red glitter polish on my toes.


----------



## ellabella10

Mine never match, for 2 reasons

1) I have gel on the fingers but not on my toes

2) I'm lazy and life is too short to worry about that!

lol


----------



## Nicole Butz

My mom always notices if my toes don't match. I think it's an old way of thinking that they need to. For me I paint my nails so frequently that it would be way too much work to paint my toes too anyway. I love the look of different colors as long as they go together.


----------



## Kristine Walker

It depends on my mood. Usually my toes are not polished, but when I do polish them I rarely bother to match. If I were to go to a fancy-schmancy shindig my toes, fingernails and lips would be matchy-matchy because I like the look.


----------

